# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Nuestro patrón Don Bosco en la TV!!

## sercode

Os informo que hoy domingo, a partir de las 15’30, es decir, YAAAAAA!!! La cadena de televisión La 10, emite la PELÍCULA “DON BOSCO”. En España, la CCS editó el DVD con esta película, con un doblaje extraordinario.

Una buena forma de pasar la tarde el domingo en familia, o de conocer más a fondo nuestro patrón del Ilusionismo SAN JUAN BOSCO.



¡Qué la disfruten!

----------

